# Tacky Stain Problem.



## StarsOnly (Mar 17, 2009)

I have searched and looked at the answers on this question however, I want to make sure they are correct steps for my problem.


I have some large oak trim in an upstairs bathroom. It was stained when the original owner built it in. It may have been varnished/sealed I'm not sure. The wood has become very dry, the surface has become slightly uneven due to many years of moisture from the shower use. The only prep I did was some light sanding and steelwool. I applied one coat of Minwax and let it dry for 12 hours and it is still tacky.













I know it can take a while for it to cure but I'm pretty sure I put on to much on the first coat. Is the proper solution to wipe it down with mineral spirits and re-stain it with perhaps two thiner coats? And should I be doing additional prep to the wood before I re-stain it?







































I'll put on Man-O-War satin finish varnish to seal it. I have furniture by an artist who uses it to seal and protect her work and I really like it's ability to protect.


Thank you for your help,


Brian


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you use an oil base stain on top of a sealed/varnished (film) finish, it will take quite a while to dry. If the old finish is oil base, the surface might not have been sufficiently cleaned before staining. You might have to wipe it all down with mineral spirits.


----------



## StarsOnly (Mar 17, 2009)

From what you say and what I've read on here it looks like maybe the best idea is to go ahead and wipe it all down with MS and start over.

I suppose there was probably some old varnish still there. The wood was so bone dry is some spots that I thought the prep I did would do it.

Before I stain it again is there more prep that I should do besides wiping the current coat off and the old one off with the MS?

This is really the first time I've worked with wood staining so I don't know if I'm supposed to be using something to rehab the dried out wood?


----------

